# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-430

## 4L1FL

,    -         Alinco DR-430 ....   ,     ....

----------


## 4L1FL

!  !

----------


## strange

-      ?

----------


## ko66jf

Pin   ,      .      ,    .         ,   .     ,       ,    /  .

----------


## strange

400-430         .    ,    430  .

----------


## ko66jf

p-i-n  D3  D2 ,  ,  ,     L4-L6, L14,       .      ,        D19  DA204U     .          Q1  2SK131   D16  1SV215.                 . ,   .   -     .  :   p-i-n  D2       1407 (     ).   ,       /       ,   .
       .
              ,   .       ,    .

----------

57

----------


## UN3L

> 


    ,      ,   ,   ,             450  455

----------


## ko66jf

1997      alinco,    .         ,    ,      ....

*  10 ():*

Strange,    -         / ,         40 ,          rx-tx,    ,  .        ,     .        .         430,  430   130,   .  605    .

----------


## rx3apf

20W ,   45W - .    -  p-i-n ,  ALC  (     ). , ,    ( D5  D1).     .
*ko66jf*     130-,   430   (     ). SM - http://www.radiomanual.info/schemi/V...R-430_serv.pdf

,   "" "L".    -   400...430.   , , "TE1" (400...420). ,        (    ).

----------


## rx3apf

SM,   . , 45   "M",  "L" - 40W (      Pout vs Pin   60W).   - 400...430 (,  ,     390...450).   35W,   ( ).      10A (@13.8).

  -  400...420 MHz (TE1). ,     410 MHz.       ?     433,    5%.     .      ?

----------


## rx3apf

- L3  L5      . ,       ,          (      ,     35 SM). , ,         (    ,     ).   ,       .        .   , TE1  T/E      . TE1     400...420,        .

     415,        - ,   .  ,  .

----------


## rx3apf

-     ,     .    -   .     -    .         ,     .

, ,     -  ,   DR-559    (  )  ,     " ". 10 MHz    -    . 20 MHz -  .   ,     10 MHz  .   -    "".  -    ,    .

----------

